# My 1 year old rabbit with a large hole?



## Beach Chicken (Jun 28, 2020)

So I have this 1 year old cottain tail rabbit, I cannot pick her up or anything. I can pet her, but not in the area of this large hole. I saw a dark brown spot on her fur maybe a few weeks ago? I just thought it wss her markings. Now she layed down beside me and I saw this!! What do I do?? She is also about 3 weeks pregnant again. I never got her treated for mites,  I should have but its a lot of money and its been tight for a while. I don't know how soon I can get to TSC, im so scared!! She had a botfly last year, but this is nothing like it! She lives outside, she is wild but tame. Its what I do for a living... I couldn't get her treated this year!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 28, 2020)

Looks like a laceration from what I can see.  More light on it would help.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 28, 2020)

I would clean it and watch for infection from what i can see is that it looks to be healing and healthy so far. Trim her nails and look at having someone help you treat the wound. Mostly all you can do is also put her in some sort of housing maybe as long as she isn't panicked. You said she in the wild side i would be careful not to stress her to much. But the wound does need to  be cleaned and treated. Things happen with animals and we human get freaked out it seems more them the animal does. GOD designed them to heal really well so take a breath we all have things happen to them and freak.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jun 29, 2020)

Can you try putting a towel over her head so she can burrow/hide in that while you try to examine and treat her wound? Do you know how she was injured?


----------



## Beach Chicken (Jun 29, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I would clean it and watch for infection from what i can see is that it looks to be healing and healthy so far. Trim her nails and look at having someone help you treat the wound. Mostly all you can do is also put her in some sort of housing maybe as long as she isn't panicked. You said she in the wild side i would be careful not to stress her to much. But the wound does need to  be cleaned and treated. Things happen with animals and we human get freaked out it seems more them the animal does. GOD designed them to heal really well so take a breath we all have things happen to them and freak.


I will definitely try that. I've watched her heal quickly before, but I just didn't want something this big to get any kind of infection. You're words are very true🙏


----------



## Beach Chicken (Jun 29, 2020)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Can you try putting a towel over her head so she can burrow/hide in that while you try to examine and treat her wound? Do you know how she was injured?


I do not know how she was injured, I will try the towel but am not sure how that would go


----------



## Beach Chicken (Jun 29, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> Looks like a laceration from what I can see.  More light on it would help.


I will try to get another picture today


----------

